# Industrial poultry is some nasty stuff



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Researchers Find Evidence of Banned Antibiotics in Poultry Products

This just adds to what is already well known, industrial raised poultry is crap and the whole industry is a nasty one. It doesn't matter if you feed raw or dry, this stuff find its way into our food. Bone structure and mineral levels are anything but normal and they are pumped up on on chemicals. FDA controlled and USDA approved means nothing, the only way to go imo is *true* free range and certified organic, I realize this can mean diff things from state to state and country to country but you know what I mean. Mineral-wise this is very important for raw feeders and in general for everyone.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope that Canada has higher standards.. cause lately I've been feeding a lot of chicken.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ironic you post this as the raw section is discussing liver and someone stated they don't think commercial, store bought liver is "bad." I hope they read this! I live by the Tyson headquarters and I see the trucks go by with the chickens on the way to the slaughter house. Most of them have no beaks, hardly any feathers, sores all over them, and very, very pale and sick looking. There's no way in hell I'd feed my dog store bought chicken if it wasn't labeled organic. Even then I'm doubtful how healthy it is. I like to go see where my chicken lives and how it lived before I purchase it. Thankfully, I'm able to do that. The chickens have it the worst, I believe, just because they crowd thousands of them in a space and they eat/sleep/live in their own feces piled on top of each other...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

they are putting 30 of those houses up about 10 miles from our place... they cleared an entire forest for it, the housing isn't just the worst of it, they are using 10 gallons of water per minute to keep each one cool. it comes from the ground water. millions of gallons of water a day to keep them cool simply because of the bottom line. it's using up our groundwater here.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't feed chicken to the kids simply because of what they feed them..Dogs get yeast infections in their ears from it..I have had some people debate me on this but when I fed a salmon oil cap. that had soy in it and I finally realized that this is what was causing Leo to have serious bad yeasty ears and then when I tried to go back to chicken for weight control and the same issue with the ears came up, it has to be because they feed them soy in their feed which they do..But people say it doesn't work that way, it has to...

How they treat chickens is BAD, I personally only buy organic chicken for myself but who even knows if that makes a difference


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, that totally makes sense. The cows are all being fed copious amounts of genetically modified corn, so I'd think the beef could also cause issues. Oh, actually I just Googled and they feed the cows soy, too... have you noticed it with commercial beef, too?! 



whiteleo said:


> I don't feed chicken to the kids simply because of what they feed them..Dogs get yeast infections in their ears from it..I have had some people debate me on this but when I fed a salmon oil cap. that had soy in it and I finally realized that this is what was causing Leo to have serious bad yeasty ears and then when I tried to go back to chicken for weight control and the same issue with the ears came up, it has to be because they feed them soy in their feed which they do..But people say it doesn't work that way, it has to...
> 
> How they treat chickens is BAD, I personally only buy organic chicken for myself but who even knows if that makes a difference


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't feed commercial beef to my dogs, I only feed them grass fed red meats because I have more access to those...I really wish I had access to a good quality chicken that wasn't fed soy...90% of the meat sold on our database for our co-op is grass fed A/H free.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I don't feed commercial beef to my dogs, I only feed them grass fed red meats because I have more access to those...I really wish I had access to a good quality chicken that wasn't fed soy...90% of the meat sold on our database for our co-op is grass fed A/H free.


Oh, okay. I never even thought about that whole soy thing affecting them... I have been feeding mine wild game for the last six months, but now we're out..The closest co-op is four hours away but it's all grass-fed and a/h-free too so it's worth it. We will just buy a lotttttt to make up for the long trip


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't eat meat myself; so I'm feeling good from that perspective. As far as my dogs, it's such a challenge. I've gotten to the point where I'm feeding a plain and simple kibble like California Natural Puppy formulas with protein/fat of 26/16. Then, I'm buying meat from a local source to add in at a 25-30% level of their meal. It's not perfect, but for me it's better than feeding only kibble or only homecooked/raw using meat of questionable standards.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is beef still the safer option out of all the typical meat sources? - i.e. beef/chicken/turkey ? super limiting....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

After reading this thread I have just sent off emails to our largest chicken producers asking them what grains they feed their chickens. Will be interesting to see what comes back.
I know that in NZ we don't feed growth hormones as the chickens are just fast growing ones and antibiotics are only allowed if there is a disease breakout and has to be prescribed by a vet. Which I know doesn't mean much but I know a lady (retired) on another forum who used to work in the poultry industry here and is considered a chicken expert and can answer any questions on the raising of poultry in a commercial way.
As we are a small country it is quite easy to get this sort of info (she says hopefully).
Sadly organic chicken here is really really expensive and there is only one producer in the south island. My local organic butcher is also a free range chicken producer though and I have had talks to them about how they raise their chickens but can't remember whether I've asked them if they use soy though. Their chickens are quite pricey too, $21 for largish (1.5kg) compared to about $12-15 for standard supermarket. Chicken is not very cheap here anyway, which I've just realised looking at the prices I've just typed.
It is rare to see it for less than NZ$5 per kg for drumsticks, thighs or wings.


----------

